# JDM Style mirror altima 98



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi there!

I'm planning to upgrade my altima 98 and i'll like to add JDM led mirror:

eBay Motors: 93-97 NISSAN ALTIMA JDM G2 M3 MIRROR BLUE/AMBER LED 94 (item 200055409342 end time Dec-09-06 19:56:59 PST)

I look for measures and it looks the same.. the only thing that change its the size of the mirror but not the socket...did somebody knows if the altima 93 - 97 mirrors can fit in a 98model??? 

Thanks!


----------

